# Unsere Suxxes Kühlboxen als Dauerbrenner!



## fishermans-partner-shop.de

*Ideal für den Sommer und für Norwegen-Fahrer!*

Unsere SUXXES Kühlboxen sind Spitzen-Produkte hinsichtlich der Qualität, der Materialien und natürlich auch des Preises.
Diese robusten und geräumigen Boxen werden für SUXXES in der besonderen grau-grünen
Farbe von einer Spezialfi rma hergestellt. Außen wird ein HDPF Kunststoff verwendet,
innen ein spezielles PS Material und dazwischen wird ein PU Isolierschaum benutzt.
Kühldauer 48 Stunden.


----------

